# Camper Shells



## Wingmasters (Aug 15, 2003)

I am considering purchasing a camper shell for my truck. I am migrating from a 3 hole burns box. I live in Texas so heat and ventilation are a concerns. Comments or suggestions


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Still love the ARE camper shell I bought 2 years ago.  

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=33991&highlight=4are


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I have a GEMTOP with "windoors" on both sides. Each also has a slider with a screen on it. You get good cross vent. I also have a slider on the back of the cab and on the window on the front of the shell so I can send airconditioning back to the dog area. (I hook dryer hose to one airconditioning vent and put it through the double slider....it will take the temp down between 5 and 10 degrees....to work, the side windows must be closed) Works for me.


----------



## GONEHUNTIN' (Sep 21, 2006)

I've owned a lot of different shells, and I think ARE are probably at the top of the heap right now. Really a quality product.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Another vote for A.R.E.


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

I'll just add that MAKE SURE you get the windows that open and tilt outside on both sides of the shell. You will regret it if you don't!

Rob


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

You can get the Windoors on most brands. I ended up with the ARE MX and love it. Everyone that see's it says "ooo this is fancy" funny thing is it didn't really cost any more than the other cheap looking ones. I like the added height so that my storage under the crates can be a little taller and I can still stuff my layout blind on top of the crates.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

*camper shells*

You can get the windoors on leer and snugtop they cost around $250 each window. What I love is the bedrug!!
cindy


----------



## TNDUCKHUNTER (Jul 6, 2005)

When in Wisconsin I saw a sliding deal that comes all the way out of the bed. With this everything is right there beside you when you walk up to it.
Sorry to get off the thread, but this is really a very nice thing for those items that when you have to crawl all the way to the end of the bed with a camper shell on your truck.

Does anyone know where to buy this item.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

A.R.E. #1


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

TNDUCKHUNTER said:


> When in Wisconsin I saw a sliding deal that comes all the way out of the bed. With this everything is right there beside you when you walk up to it.
> Sorry to get off the thread, but this is really a very nice thing for those items that when you have to crawl all the way to the end of the bed with a camper shell on your truck.
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy this item.


They are in lots of the outdoor catalogs. I think truck vault is what they go by.

I would also add getting the front glass hinged so that both it, and the trucks rear glass can be cleaned without removing the topper.


John


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

*All are good but one is better*

Gemtop Rules

I'm on my second gemtop shell only because Ford changed the bed of their trucks. My first shell is in great condition after 100,000 + miles most of them off road. I would bet the folks with fiberglass shells can't begin to touch that record. The steel frame holds up to the abuse of rut filled dirt and gravel roads. All the windows and rear doors still fit in their frames, and open and close easily.

Windoors are a must, and other bonus for Gemtop is the spray on insulated roof material. The plastic shells are great for keeping temperature inside, just ask igloo. and I believe they are more prone to sweating. Metals are known for conducting heat outward. 

Good luck on your selection.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

TNDUCKHUNTER said:


> When in Wisconsin I saw a sliding deal that comes all the way out of the bed. With this everything is right there beside you when you walk up to it.
> Sorry to get off the thread, but this is really a very nice thing for those items that when you have to crawl all the way to the end of the bed with a camper shell on your truck.
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy this item.


www.bedslide.com

I've had one for 2 years I load a huge variety of stuff and it is awesome.


----------

